# Problem mit Freedesign unter NetBeans



## dumbi (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine frage... ich habe nun begonnen mal ein paar GUI zu basteln mit dem Netbeans Builder Matisse.

Nun meine Frage...

wenn ich die Komponenten im Freedesign anordne, fliegen diese beim maximieren des Fensters an irgendwelche Stellen und behalten keinerlei relation zur Ausgangsposition. 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die relationen zu behalten? 

Beispiel...


Ich habe ein Eingabefeld in der Mitte meines GUI mit ein Paar Labeln und einem Button. Maximier ich nun mein Programm von 600x400 Pixeln auf mein Vollbild 1900x 1200 Pixel dann sind die komponenten plötzlich oben links im Eck angeordnet und bleiben nicht in der Mitte wo sie eigentlich bleiben sollen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß

dumbi



_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 27.02.2008 um 10:05 Uhr editiert._
_Titel des Themas angepasst.
Thema verschoben._


----------



## J.C. (27. Feb 2008)

Hi,

ich kann dir mal einen Tipp geben: aus genau diesen Grund verwende keine GUI Builder.

Weil 1. wenn etwas schief geht und du benutzt GUI Builder weist du nicht wo du suchen sollst, weil du dein code nicht kennst

2. Bietet eigenprogrammierte Swing - GUIs mehr möglichkeiten wie ein Builder es je können wird.

3. Bei späteren "tiefgehenden" änderungen kannst du dein generierten Code vergessen.

usw. usw.


PS: warum das so ist kann ich dir ohne code nicht sagen, bin kein hellseher ^^



MfG


----------



## tuxedo (27. Feb 2008)

Naja, der VisualEditor für Eclipse hat bis jetzt brauchbaren code erzeugt. Aber Mantisse pfrimelt da glaub mehr Codeoverhead zusammen. Schaden tut's aber allemal nix wenn man weiß wie die zugrundeliegenden Layoutmanager funktionieren.


----------



## *Hendrik (27. Feb 2008)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal das grundlegende Prinzip des GroupLayout (Freedesign) anschauen. Dann wirst Du wahrscheinlich erkennen, warum es für Dein gewähltes Beispiel wohl nicht die beste Wahl ist.
Dass die einzelnen Komponenten bei Dir hin- und herfliegen, liegt wohl daran, dass Du sie nicht gegeneinander ausgerichtet hast. (Im Kontextmenü der Komponenten gibts sowas wie Align, Anchor, Auto-Resizing.)


----------



## dumbi (29. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen ... habe den Tread wiedergefunden  der wurde verschoben...


na gut... dann werd ich mich mal mit der API auseinandersetzen und die GUI s auch von Hand programmieren .... 

Danke derweil...


Grüße

dumbi


----------

